# Instacart in a $80,000 Tesla



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I ran into him several times. My son works at Target and said he’s there often doing InstaCart and picking up groceries.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

What a tool!


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> What a tool!


I think the Tesla he has is worth over $80k


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It’s got a hatchback – makes sense. 🎷


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dude wants a nice ride. why not? Not everybody is happy in a precious prius or a POS clunker. Just saying.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Smart guy.

Less wear and tear than delivering pax.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Good chance he was kneecapped by the Corona Virus job-wise, and has to make the car payment for now any way he can.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

That is a 2015 or older Tesla S. It's already over five years old. The owner may have bought it new or he may have bought it far cheaper used.

It's not worth $80,000 right now...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kewl-driver said:


> I ran into him several times. My son works at Target and said he's there often doing InstaCart and picking up groceries.


A Tesla covered in Buggy Marks !


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

SHalester said:


> dude wants a nice ride. why not? Not everybody is happy in a precious prius or a POS clunker. Just saying.


I drive a Prius to Flex and do GH.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sunday: Instacart in an $80,000 Tesla
Monday: Instacart in a $79,000 Tesla
Tuesday: Instacart in a $78,000 Tesla
Wednesday: Instacart in a $77,000 Tesla
Thursday: Instacart in a $76,000 Tesla
Friday: Instacart in a $75,000 Tesla
Saturday: Instacart in a $74,000 Tesla...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I know a guy like this: retired with a six-car garage filled with several nice cars, doesn't GAF which kids & grandkids fight over them when he's dead. He enjoys "tooling" around while driving them, feels more productive than "golfing & fishing" and gives him "quiet time" away from wife & noisy grandkids.
_"Whateva floats yer boat!" &#129335;‍♂ _


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

If i was in parking lot my shopping cart would have become possessed [pushed violently] and accidentally crashed-into Tesla. "_Whoops._"


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't understand why in soooo many threads, everybody is always up in arms and cringing every time a fancy car is seen being used for rideshare/delivery. Doesn't necessarily mean the fancy car was bought for the purpose of doing rideshare/delivery.
There are more explanations that are not cringe-worthy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I don't understand why in soooo many threads, everybody is always up in arms and cringing every time a fancy car is seen being used for rideshare/delivery. Doesn't necessarily mean the fancy car was bought for the purpose of doing rideshare/delivery.
> There are more explanations that are not cringe-worthy.


For me, it's curiosity of why someone with a very pricey car, would bother doing delivery or R/S now because the pay isn't what it once was.

I did delivey for years, and while it's not as many miles on a car as pax, there's still a lot of wear n' tear and a lot of stop and go, which is still tough on a car.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Super boredom and I’m not talking about reading this thread. Some people just want to serve the community at all costs.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Invisible said:


> For me, it's curiosity of why someone with a very pricey car, would bother doing delivery or R/S now because the pay isn't what it once was.
> 
> I did delivey for years, and while it's not as many miles on a car as pax, there's still a lot of wear n' tear and a lot of stop and go, which is still tough on a car.


Sure, curiosity is one thing... but the majority of the response is quite dramatic, if not offensive.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Sure, curiosity is one thing... but the majority of the response is quite dramatic, if not offensive.


And that's UP. &#128512;


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I just recently traded in my 2004 Civic with 300,000 miles for a 2018 CPO Civic hatch and I’m already afraid to but too many miles on it I’m looking for a used beater just for Door Dash. But damn dude dose not care putting miles on the Tesla.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Go check out a food bank line these days. Cars will blow,your mind

before you judge...really...really if you can’t pay cash your just one big pool of sillies.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Meh. I tested out instacart. Typical runs were 30 minutes inside the store, 5-10 driving. Your market may vary. Hardly a driving gig.

I doubt the Tesla was "just for" Instacart. Reguardless, it is not taking on the wear and tear anywhere near what U/L driving does.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I drive a Bentley and work in a coal mine to get out of the house.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

To be fair, Instacart isn't really a driving gig in the same way RS and food delivery are. My impression is the bulk of work is shopping and that driving is minimal.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> That is a 2015 or older Tesla S. It's already over five years old. The owner may have bought it new or he may have bought it far cheaper used.
> 
> It's not worth $80,000 right now...


Wonder how much it's worth? &#129300;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> Wonder how much it's worth? &#129300;


Hard to say withouth exact year and mileage but the older S models on Autotrader start around $23k for a 60 with 130k and go up from there to around 42k for models with more options and lower mileage.

I guess a cheap Model 3 or S here in CA is not the worst option... while the rest of the country is seeing cheap gas as low as .79 a gallon gas for the most part was around $2.80 in most of CA. Plus with some Certified S models you get free supercharger access.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

We have lots of drivers driving with Tesla at LAX...maybe they got bonus for using those fancy car...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bare minimum model 3 can be had for 40,000.
Lease it, about 5500$ down, 400$ a month lease payment... 15,000 miles a year .
You get two options on the lease miles- 10,000
or the 15,000 miles/yr , 250 mile range .
15,000 miles = 1200$ in gasoline savings= 3 months of payment .
46,000$ gets 320 mile range
54,000$ gets 290-300 mile range, performance 
you don’t like it, return it in 7 days.


----------

